# Roller bar rake vs rotary rake



## Landon (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm fairly new to haymaking and looking at rakes. I am making just horse hay and looking for opinions on the two rake styles. All of my equipment is fairly new and I have been looking at the JD 2109 vs the NH roller bar. I have been told some of the advantages of the rotary are that it makes a fluffy windrow. Are there any disadvantages. And there is a cheaper version of the JD. Any pluses or minuses to either.

Thanks


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Landon.......search this topic in the search window. There are a lot of posts on this. I think your talking about a Frontier 2109. Look at the Kuhns, you might be able to find one cheaper. I dont know a thing about Frontier rakes. No one around here has one for whatever reason. Mostly NH, Kuhn, M&S, Rhino, or Stirex.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

landon in my opinion there is no such thing as a drawback to a rotary rake. we have used single and v pinwheel rakes and roller bar rakes over the years. we now use just single and dual rotor rakes and would not change for anything. they don't rope the windrow and when set properly they clean the hay and little else. the other thing is that with the amount of hay that we sometimes rake they don't plug. the only other rake i would consider is a vermeer roller bar v rake with a splitter. this is what works for us in our conditions and amount of hay being raked. gary


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

We have been using these for a couple years now and love them. They are very gentle on the hay, they lift and turn it.

Nikkel Iron Works, Inc.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I have had the parallel bar, side discharge rakes and for sudan in a large field, where minimum turning is encountered, my rake of choice. Do good at making windrow in a high cross wind.
For small irregular fields, and finer hay, the 3 pt mounted rotary (wheel) rake is my choice. However, it does not do well in a high wind with a stemmy product such as SXS.

Being 3 pt at the end of the row where you have to comeback 120 degrees to follow the irregular terrain, they can be lifted over the previously raked hay rather than scattering it.

I just bought a wheel for my renewed hayin operation.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Landon, The last time I bought a wheel rake, I went over them with a fine tooth comb. The Frontier model was my least favorite. They were made very cheap and lightweight at that time. Maybe they have improved them by now. I ended up buying a New holland and have been very pleased. I also have a Krone rotary rake and they are excellent and would pitch them to anyone. Not cheap though. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

If you have humidity and ground moisture to deal with, rotary rake is the only way to go. The only, and I mean only regret I have about the rotary I bought 6 years ago is that I did not do it sooner. Best raking job I have ever had. Still have the roll bar siting in the hedge row, probably ought to scrap it out, that is all they are really worth in comparison.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Couldn't pay me to ever use another Rolabar rake. If you can't afford a rotary then go with a wheel rake.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree rotary rake much better than rolabar rake, only thing we do different is try and keep rotary rakes fairy new. We have a couple and trade when they are 3yrs old. They do not seem to last like a rolabar rake.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Now guys don't be so close minded about the rollabar rake they sre great for dethaching old hay where you feed...puts it in a nice long rope add match all gone!!! Martin


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll add my vote to the rotary. Will have to say I've never used a wheel rake, never even seen one around here. I find the rotary preferable over the bar rakes in breezy conditions - it seems the fluffier windrow lets the wind flow through the windrow rather than blowing it around. Going from a bar rake to a rotary actually changed the process for us - the bar rakes was the first step in baling, the rotary is now the last step in drying.

Only downside to a rotary I can come up with is complexity and cost...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I have pretty much decided to get away from the rolabar and go to a rotary.


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

In addition to the positive comments others posted, with a rotary rake you can use your hydraulics to raise the rake as you cross a windrow. I've had both JD (dolly wheel) and NH (drawbar) rollabar rakes and won't ever go back. Check out a Pequea rotary rake rather than the JD/Frontier -- Pequeas are heavy and strongly built. Whatever brand you go with, make sure a rotary rake has the tandem wheel undercarriage.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the frontier rakes are actually pequea rakes with green paint.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have issues with "Niemeyer" rakes? they got bought out by Krone.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I looked into them as there was a 745 in pa not to far from me but it sold befor I got up the nerve to pull the trigger. But did alot of reserch on them. The parts are avalible online and at krone dealers. There was a rs620 that was in va. I called and the guy was very rough to talk with not very interested in talking and said the machine was missing 3 arms. The 620 was befor the change to krone so they dont carry parts or have a parts listing so I stayed away for now. But the price was good at $2250 for a duel rotary but still a little far away.


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

stickney farm said:


> I think the frontier rakes are actually pequea rakes with green paint.


I see what you mean. I was looking at the Frontier economy rakes, but looking at the Frontier RR2211 it looks identical to the Pequea HR1140 except for paint color.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Pequea had a update on their 1140 rakes new model has it older ones may not. They added an extra support on top of rotor gear box and I think an extra support on the hitch.


----------

